# Honda Let Me Down



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

ok i baught a 2005 honda rancher 350 4x4 a few days ago
it was smoking a little and had a chatter to the engine 
i bring it home take the goofy snorkel off it and go riding down some trails
i put almost 50 miles on it in 2 days 
last night we was riding and i cut it off then we crunk back up and headed towards the house and it started spitting and sputtering and popping kinda like it was out of gas but it was almost full 
i cut it off and crunk it up and hit the gas and it died
pulled it home and its getting gas to the carb and firing but i went ahead and cleaned carb and but a new spark plug in it and still nothing
any ideas?


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

Did you check compresion


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

it jumped time


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

ahhh that sucks but hopefully an easy fix.. is the chain stretched or u just gonna re do timing and ride again?


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

im not shure yet gonna pull the motor off today


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

The whole motor? U must gonna redo top end huh


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

the timing chain is in the bottom end
it has push rods


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

ahhhh i gotcha ....dang well goodluck!


----------

